# Season Over



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Ended the 2011 season last saturday with this guy. 24lbs 10 1/2 inch beard and 1 3/8 spurs. Shot a jake on Monday, couldn't resist after waiting all year for turkey season.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice bird. Congratulations! !!!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice bird indeed. I also like how you composed the pic using the dead log.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great bird, also a great picture.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice bird man, congrats.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

good job nice i still have not shot one yet


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice bird for sure. I am still waiting for the birds to come around. I heard they were pretty hot today where we hunt so maybe tomorrow with the weather improving a bit it will happen. It has killed me not to use vacation yet to chase em but I think next week I will finally get to spend some time chasin birds, plus we can hunt all day then too...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great bird , i got out this morning and yes the birds were real hot !!!! Ended up with a jake . My plan didnt work out like I wanted it to. But heading back out first thing in the morning.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice piks and great bird.


----------

